# BBW/SSBBW Video Collection For Sale



## FTFeeder (May 14, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

First time poster, long time lurker, even longer BBW Admirer.

Over the years I have accumulated quite a few BBW Videos (19 to be exact) from some of the prominent vendors that use Dimensions. I have enjoyed watching them over the years, but I am now heading down a new path in my life and will not be able to keep possesion of the videos. Rather than throw them out, I figure someone here might be able to enjoy viewing these lovely ladies as much as I have.

My goal would be to have whoever is interested to send an email via the Dimensions system with a bid of what you are willing to pay for the ENTIRE collection. Sorry everyone, I don't want to sell them seperately. I believe the combined value is somewhere between $800-$1,000, so I guess a good *starting point* bid would probably be around *$100*. (I'd like to get a little something back. ) Feel free to send as many offers as you'd like. It is a silent auction that will run through this Sunday, 5/20/07. I will contact the winner via email to confirm the winning bid, so make sure you include your email address. You will have 24 hours to respond to the winning notification. I will accept Paypal as a form of payment and it must be received within 24 hours. Shipping will be discussed with the winning bidder.

*Video List:*

Courtesy of Big Cuties:
Skye DVD

Courtesy of Bountiful Productions:
Brooke's Penthouse VHS
1st Cheesecake Video VHS
A RealFG's Last Stand VHS

Courtesy of Dimensions:
Best of Dimensions Videos

Courtesy of MercedesBBW:
Amazing Pear DVD
Cheeky Debut VHS
Cherry Debut VHS
Chocolate Desire Debut DVD
Diamond's Swimsuits VHS
Diamond's Torture DVD
HoneyBunz DVD
Joi's Debut VHS
Joi and Ms. Bottom's Up VHS
Mercedes and Ms. Bottom's Up DVD
New Model Auditions 3 VHS
New Model Auditions 6 DVD

Miscellaneous:
Soft and Sensuous Jeannine (500lbs.)
600lbs. of Revealing Roz

For any of the lovely ladies in these videos or the vendors selling them, I assure you that these are the originals and have not been copied. I am fully aware of the legal ramifications for doing so. Therefore, feel free to contact me with any questions or concerns.

I will also include in the package a copy of the June '00 Dimensions Magazine that I received a long time ago. 

Please be serious with your offers and I will be in contact with the winner. I will not announce the winner here, but I will post when the sale has officially ended. Thank you and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Emma (May 15, 2007)

Don't mean to be rude but have you asked permission for this? Plus no one here knows you so you could just be trying to rip people off.


----------



## FTFeeder (May 15, 2007)

I don't mean to be rude as well, but I honestly am not sure why I would have to ask permission. These are my personal belongings.

And in regrards to you questioning whether I am ripping people off, that is why the winner will go through Paypal because it provides atleast a small level of protection for both the buyer and seller.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 15, 2007)

FTFeeder said:


> I don't mean to be rude as well, but I honestly am not sure why I would have to ask permission. These are my personal belongings.
> 
> And in regrards to you questioning whether I am ripping people off, that is why the winner will go through Paypal because it provides atleast a small level of protection for both the buyer and seller.



[moderator]

Why would you have to ask permission? Because you do not own this site, and the owner may not want you selling your videos here. It would just be common courtesy to check with Conrad (Webmaster) and see if he is OK with you running an auction through his site. 

Make sure you contact Conrad promptly. 

[/moderator]

Personally, I think you should run your auction thru Ebay, where you can show pics of what you have for sale. That also gives a better measure of protection for any buyers/bidders. Then you might be able to post about your auctions wihtout violating any rules here.


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 15, 2007)

Okay, I'm going to play devil's advocate here, which is what most of you who think you know me expect from me.

I agree it is good protocol to contact the webmaster of any site if you want to use THEIR website to somehow make a profit.

I suppose my question is to ask what is the difference between many of the gals selling their old clothes from their photo shoots on EBAY, and advertising that by posting here in Dims, and a guy who wants to sell videos of potentially the same gals in the same clothes they are auctioning off, and somehow that shouldn't be allowed.

Just trying to understand, that's all.


----------



## Emma (May 16, 2007)

The difference is a few things. First of all conrad has given permission for people who participate here to sell their clothes on the clothing board and for the paysite girls who participate to sell their goods on the paysite board. This is the guys first post and whatnot.


----------

